# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Любовь

## StrekoZZa

Аsteriks дала начало теме.. хотелось бы продолжить.

Так как почему-то темы избегают, изложу свое мнение и некоторые мысли по этому поводу ( настроение позволяет): 
1) Когда вы влюблены, вы пребываете в состоянии удовольствия. По сути, любовь — это огромное удовольствие от того, что мы получаем, и от того, что мы даем. Способность испытывать удовольствие — необходимое условие для того, чтобы влюбиться в подходящего человека. Под удовольствием я имею в виду не только сексуальное удовлетворение, хотя секс, конечно, является очень важной составляющей любви. Любовь начинается тогда, когда вы способны получать удовольствие от простых повседневных радостей. На биохимическом уровне любовь — это растущее ощущение наслаждения. Любовные отношения возникают, когда партнеры испытывают удовольствие от общения друг с другом.

2) Берегитесь исключительной и безрассудной привязанности к другому; она вовсе не является, как это часто кажется, примером абсолютной любви. Такая замкнутая на себе и питающаяся собою любовь, не нуждающаяся в других и ничего им не дающая, обречена на саморазрушение. Любовь - это не просто страсть, вспыхивающая между двумя людьми. Влюбленность бесконечно далека от подлинной любви. Любовь - это, скорее, форма существования: не столько влечение, сколько самоотдача, отношение не столько к одному человеку, сколько к миру в целом..

И в заключение хоче привести всем известного ))11-ти минутного )) Паоло Коэльо :
""Любовь нельзя отвергнуть, ибо это – пища нашего бытия. Откажешься от нее – умрешь с голоду, глядя на отягощенные плодами ветви древа жизни и не решаясь сорвать эти плоды, хотя вот они – только руку протяни. ""
PS. Вот так ))

----------


## Asteriks

Любовь -это радость, огонь в крови, желание быть с любимым человеком постоянно. Это счастье, когда она взаимная, и несчастье, если нет. В любом случае, любовь - прекрасное чувство. Жаль, что любовь надевает на человека розовые очки.:girl_pinkglassesf:

----------


## Marusja

а еще любовь это большая ответственность...

----------


## Akasey

а есть ли любовь?и что есть любовь? может это привычка? или физическое восприятие двумя отличными по половому признаку особями феромонов??? давайте порассуждаем

----------


## Пацаваца

для меня сейчас "любовь повернулось ко мне задом" (с)

----------


## vova230

Любовь это нечто такое, что бывает один раз в жизни, о чем вспоминают с теплом даже на смертном ложе.

----------


## DIJMIR

Любовь трижды можно назвать вором! Она смела, не спит по ночам и раздевает до гола!

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

мда...могу сча ещё пару сотен утверждений о любви накопать в нэте и они вроде бы все будут подходить,но ведь чёткого определения любви просто не существует
 И точка

----------


## Akasey

любовь это химическая реакция в душе... а дальше определение у каждого своё...
а есть ли она????

----------


## Irina

*Какие бывают виды любви?*

Любовь, самое сложное и многогранное чувство. С древних времен люди пытались объяснить это, разобраться в природе любви и классифицировать ее виды.

Самая распространенная классификация была предложена еще в ІV веке до н.е. древнегреческим философом Аристотелем:

*Агапе* - жертвенная любовь. Любящий человек в этом случае сделает все, чтобы любимому было хорошо. Он ничего не требует взамен за свое чувство, готов пожертвовать чем угодно ради предмета обожания. Прогноз на дальнейшие отношения может быть довольно позитивным, если тот, ради кого жертвуют, нуждается в родительской заботе и опеке. Этот вид отношений – не для любителей равноправия.

*Людус* - так называемая любовь-игра. Она основывается, прежде всего, на сексуальном влечении. Здесь не предусматривается длительных ухаживаний и стремлений сначала узнать друг друга поближе. "Вы привлекательны, я - чертовски привлекателен, так чего же время терять?" - эта фраза очень точно иллюстрирует этот вид любви. При этом нельзя сказать, что это только игра - любящий и правда любит своего партнера, но до поры, до времени. Пока эта игра ему не наскучит, и он не найдет что-то более увлекательное.

*Эрос* - чувственная любовь. Она основана, прежде всего, на преданности и только потом уже на физическом влечении. Любовь-Эрос предполагает, что кроме секса есть еще и чувства, которыми можно делиться друг с другом. Партнеры интересуются жизнью друг друга, мыслями и переживаниями. У этого вида любви возможна долгая жизнь.

*Мания* - любовь-одержимость. Как правило, строится на страсти и на ревности. Это скорее не любовь к партнеру, а результат низкой самооценки. Любящий считает, что только он имеет право на общение с близким ему человеком. Отношения напоминают американские горки: то он охладевает к партнерше, она начинает привлекать его внимание к своей персоне, то наоборот. Продолжаться они могут до тех пор, пока одному из партнеров это не надоест.

*Прагма* - "рассудочная" любовь. Человек выбирает себе партнера не с точки зрения "люблю/не люблю", а с точки зрения "удобно/не удобно". При знакомстве он выясняет в первую очередь бытовые моменты, а потом уже все остальное. Страстей и неожиданных поступков в совместной жизни не будет. Здесь властвует постоянный контроль над своими чувствами. Прогноз на длительность отношений зависит от того, насколько второй партнер готов мириться с такой ситуацией.

*Сторге* - любовь-дружба. Партнеры могут делиться друг с другом чем угодно. При этом они знают, что всегда найдут в лице любимого человека поддержку и помощь. К сожалению, через некоторое время одному из них может стать скучно - ведь когда знаешь все о близком человеке, он перестает быть интересен так, как в начале отношений. В этом случае важно постоянно развиваться и тогда партнер будет видеть каждый день что-то новое!

*А к какому виду вы можете отнести свою любовь?*

----------


## Irina

Вчера смотрела фильм и услышала замечательную фразу по этому поводу.
* Любовь - это не стишки и романтика, не вздохи и пустые обещания, а поступки.* 
Есть в этой фразе что-то очень правильное.

----------


## ПаранойА

Согласна.
На что мы идем ради любимого человека.
Какие поступки мы совершаем.

----------


## Marusja

а я недавно по нтв смотрела передачу "формула любви", и...грустно как то стало-все объяснимо, все химия...а так хоцца принца на белом коне и большой светлой и чистой любви на всю жизнь, а не хим.реакций на 3-4 года

----------


## Irina

> и...грустно как то стало-все объяснимо, все химия..


К сожалению это правда, но в наших силах продлить это чувство не на один год.

----------


## Irina

*А вот ещё одно мнение по поводу любви:*

*Любовь - это радость и горе Вашей души. Переживая и то и другое, Вы воспитываете свое сердце. Но ради этого воспитания, Вы должны смириться с тем, что один шаг приносит радость, а второй боль. Ведь это как ходьба пешком, сейчас шаг левой ногой, затем последует шаг правой.*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Любовь-это радость и счастье, горе и боль, печаль и обида, которую можно пережить лишь с любимым человеком....

----------


## Irina

Любовь - это благоухающий цветущий сад, за которым надо терпеливо ухаживать и оберегать от знойного ветра, мороза, сорняков, вредителей… Если не будет этого- любовь, словно свеча на ветру, угаснет!

----------

